# Looking For Your Input...



## pranicfever (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone Grown Hashberry???

From the description she sounds like a sweet plant.. and i'm not sure if i wanna give her a go or not.

*Flowering Time* : 60-65 days/September - 1. week October 
*Environment :* Inddor/Outdoor 
*Seeds Per Pack :* 10 
*Yield :* 400-450 gr/m2 (dry weight) 

*Landrace genetics from*: North India (Kashmir)
*Light*: 400 W/m2

*High:* the classic chill-out weed, an expansive indica stone with a powerful high that sets in with the first lungfull of smoke, the buzz is first light-headed and very balanced before switching to a stronger narcotic phase towards the end of your flight. 

With this exceptional new strain we are building upon our successful breeding lines to offer growers an indica that combines the best of many traits. Hashberry is the unique result from a rigorous selection of desirable parents, with special attention paid to preserve the hybrid vigor our strains are so valued for. This indica will grow to a medium height and is a good choice where space matters and excellent for SOG. Hashberry develops a tight and heavy head bud with dense buds located on her firm side shoots. You will notice that many plants cover the bud leaves with a coat of THC glands and these will fill your pollinator/bubble bags generously. This strain still remains easy to manicure, and the dried buds have great bag appeal. The buds reveal a refreshing fruity-floral scent during the flowering period. After proper drying and maturation their fragrance transforms into a delicious hashy-berry like aroma. Hashberry not only has hybrid vigor, but is also very heat resistant and easy to grow. We recommend keeping humidity levels and watering low during the last 2 weeks of flowering to prevent any mold in the compact top buds.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 13, 2006)

This Thread was viewed... 17 times.. and still no reply... i Shall cry... i guess no one has ever grown this plant... although i was hoping maybe someone had.. so i know stuff like smell factor you know the fun stuff..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey pranic,

Easy to grow. That is what your looking for. Your first grow should be a tough strain. You also may want to search other banks to find out how tall it grows. this may play a factor in your pic.

I don't have any experience with the strain, that may be why you didn't get any responses no one wanted to give any input because they never grew it.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 13, 2006)

well hahaha i bought it anyway.. i have to send out the money order today.... $22 thats including shipping.... Humm i guess we will see how it turns out.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck with it Pranic. Might want to look at the seedbanks germination recommendation.

I just ordered:
Nirvana seeds
Blue Mystic (smells like blueberry when finished) sounded neat.
Northern Lights pure indica. This one has been a favorite of mine. (short w/ good yeild and mold/temp resistant)
35 bucks total.
you may want to look in the FAQ. some seed banks send free seeds with your order. which is cool. I like a nice suprise.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 13, 2006)

Yesssss free seeds are where it's at-- in fact, that's where I've come up with some of my favorite crosses.  Praise somethin' for those banks that send free seeds. 

Pranic-- give us a strain report on this one, seeing as none of us seem to know it. Yet another really glorious thing about growing-- new strains. 

Geez. I think I've had too much coffee this morning. I just said glorious... Talkin' about weed sure makes me happy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2006)

here ya go. check this out. http:www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufactures_id=44&products_id=877


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah grunt thats whom I bought from... I'm waiting on a few different orders to come in.

Nirvana Seeds - White Widow (Not sure when i'll acctually plant these.. i don't feel like reekin up the house.)
NS - NL #5/Haze 
Mandala - Hasberry

-----------------
Yeah, free seeds are the shit... mutt Good Luck with that blue mystic.. anything thats like a blueberry.. mmm sweet.. makin my mouth water dude... and that Northern Lights,you know your the only one i hear ravin' about it, It's such a great strain i'm suprised it isn't heard more often... yumm..
-------

I say glorious all the time about weed girl, nuttin to do with the coffee... It is Glorious..  Although i just thought of a good idea.. Mocha Marijuana... I don't know how it can be done.. lol but i will find a way. Yeah I'll def give a full write up on the strain...

-------

And thats all she wrote


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Most people don't rave about NL. esp. a pure indica. Its short and the yeild is above average for it's size. Comparing to white strains. forget it the Whites bury a NL. but whites are also difficult to grow.

The reason I rave about 'em is. They are very easy to grow. I've seen em grow under inadequate light and still produce pretty good. Very tough plant. I highly recommend them for newb growers. I just like em there short, easy to take care of, and the high is good. As long as I get high off it I am happy. Lower maint. the better. Also they are low odor compared to other strains. short and not very stinky= stealth to me.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

hey mutt what bank did you order your blue mystic from?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey pranic have you finished the hashberry, if so how about a review.


----------

